# Favorite Shots of 2017



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been remiss about posting much this year.  I've poked my head in a few times over the past few weeks waiting for this annual thread because I know I'll see some cool shots that y'all have taken.  This annual thread has been going on since 2008. 

This is not a competition, but a chance for everyone to look back at their photos from this past year and share the ones that are their favorites. DSLRs, point and shoots, cell phones, any camera goes! 

Only a few simple rules: 
1. Maximum of five photos per member, but fewer are acceptable as well; 
2. Photos selected should be from 2017; 
3. Photos do not have to be previously posted in this forum to be included; newcomers and forum regulars are encouraged to share;
4. You may post all 5 in a single post or spread them over several posts so long as you do not exceed the maximum number.

Let's start reviewing those memories and sharing your favorite shots in this thread. 

I am looking forward to seeing your favorites from 2017!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

I didn't shoot as much this year as I "normally" do.  But I still managed to accumulate 45 "favorites".  It was pretty easy to cull them down to 7 favored favorites, but getting down to the last 5 was hard.

Interestingly these 5 came from 3 places...  One is my backyard (I typically have more "local" shots in my favorites, but not this year); two came from a trip to south Texas in the spring, and the last 2 came from a Thanksgiving trip to New Mexico.

First up is a metallic green sweat bee on a Florida lettuce flower.  

Then we have Mr. Bob coming in for a drink.

Then a green jay down in the south Texas brush country.

Then we have sunrise at Bosque del Apache NWR with a few shovelers feeding in the impoundment as a skein of snow geese head out for their morning feeding.

Then we have a look up a valley on the Cibola National Grasslands.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for kicking this off Robert.  Fantastic shots.  I have not seen the green jay before - interesting bird.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 21, 2017)

A nice variety Robert. Thanks for sharin'!

here's mine:


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 22, 2017)

Forum maintenance issues continue to affect posting of pictures.   It is a forum issue - not your end.
Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2017)

*Picture posting glitch now appears to be corrected!*

Test pic - post 'em up folks!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 23, 2017)

*2017 Pics*

1. Indigo Bunting in the rain.
2. Young Great Horned on the nest.
3. Two Bucks just before their antlers clashed.
4. Brown Headed Nuthatch
5. Juvenile Coopers Hawk- He let me walk right up to the base of the tree to get the shot.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 23, 2017)

Philnlucky said:


> 1. Indigo Bunting in the rain.
> 2. Young Great Horned on the nest.
> 3. Two Bucks just before their antlers clashed.
> 4. Brown Headed Nuthatch
> 5. Juvenile Coopers Hawk- He let me walk right up to the base of the tree to get the shot.



Wow! If all those are with the P900 it's a great bang for your buck! I've recommended it to a customer that wants to get started.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Fine shots Joe and Phil - ya'll had an amazing year!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 24, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Wow! If all those are with the P900 it's a great bang for your buck! I've recommended it to a customer that wants to get started.



Thanks. Yep, still the P900. Only problem is it's limited to jpeg. I have been looking at D7200. Got a real good price on bundle that includes two zooms..........


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 24, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Fine shots Joe and Phil - ya'll had an amazing year!



Thanks!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 24, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> A nice variety Robert. Thanks for sharin'!
> 
> here's mine:


Awesome shots Joe! Especially those woodies.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks!



Philnlucky said:


> Thanks. Yep, still the P900. Only problem is it's limited to jpeg. I have been looking at D7200. Got a real good price on bundle that includes two zooms..........



Hope you get it. I've used Lightroom on RAW files and made huge saves at times that I didn't have my settings at their best.


----------

